# ZoomBrowser EX Windows 7 incompatible



## Silent M

Hi there, please help.
I recently got a new laptop; a Dell Inspiron N5010 running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. I have a Canon EOS 350D DLSR camera and cannot get my laptop to recognise it. I installed the ZoomBrowser EX software that came with the camera that worked okay on Windows XP on my old desktop. From the Canon website I downloaded the ZoomBrowser EX Updater for Windows Vista/7 software thinking that it would solve the issue but to no avail. Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Silent M

a couple of things for you to check

In ZoomBrowser, open: Tools ---> Customise and make sure the appropriate boxes are ticked and then close ZoomBrowser.

Then go to Windows Control Panel & select 'AutoPlay' 
go down to the 6th item down: 'Pictures', 
Click on the box and select: 'View/download images using Canon ZoomBrowser EX'

I'm not sure if you need to re start the computer but it will do no harm to re boot.


----------



## allanm123

i thinks its a matter of 32 bit processing and 64 bit ...

plz check with ur Driver CD of Canon if its 64 bit Supported

Did u download the ZoomBrowser EX Windows 7 *64 bit* compatible software


----------

